# Keep a Blue Ahli with a Flavescent Peacock



## Vaporlock (Dec 29, 2009)

Are these two fish compatible? I am planning on putting just the two of them on a 75 gallon. It looks like the both need the same type water, but need to know if they are ok tank mates.


----------

